# Please help before I go nuts..



## chronos (Feb 2, 2013)

If you have narrow, feet, the Nitro Team TLS have crazy heel hold. It was actually too much after I grew out of them and ended up with bruises around my heel lol.


----------



## Bauba (Jan 16, 2013)

Aw man.....the story of my boarding life! Well until a couple of months ago. I've decided after so freaking many pairs of boots and a few boot fitters (one great one) that its all about the lace up system and being able to tighten specific areas of the boot. Look for one that has different zones, a pull lace for the inside liner, one zone that tightens down over the top of the foot, and one that tightens around the ankle. My Solomons do this and were heat molded to my foot. They also have costum made foot beds and panels of fabric around the ankles of the liners. Heaven!

If this is all old news to you....disregard. Im jut stoked to have ZERO heel lift when I've always had crazy issues. Boarding is a completely different experience with out it. Seriously.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes look for a better ankle lock system. The way 32's lock in the liners I can make them too tight, they are pretty perfect. 

Also you can get some basic things like jbars or cbars foam thingys you can wrap around the area to make it snug (on the outside of the liner). A bootfitter can do a ton to help you if the pair you are wearing is pretty new and you don't wanna go get a new pair.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

any more feedback?


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

Try to find a shop that sells Celsius boots. I ride the Cirrus model with the double boa system and have never had any problems with heel lift or foot pain.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I ride a set of Rome Folsom boots and they are a game changer....since you want adjust on the fly, these may work as you can tighten the inside liner from a cord on the outside! I used to pull a muscle tightening my boots, and crank my bindings so f'in tight to keep my heel lifting, and now i hardly even tighten my boots, click my bindings tight and i have no heel lift or foot pain....they are outstanding.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Along the lines of the Rome mentioned above, K2 has the Conda system in several of its boots, which has a BOA the cinches around the ankle on the liner. I hesitate to recommend the K2 boots since they material on the heel of the shell sloughs off almost immediately (There is a thread about it somewhere). In addition to the Conda system traditional lacing, they have a boot that has a triple Boa, though it is really stiff.

The Vans Revere and Infuse have a Boa that tightens down around the tongue of the boot at the instep, which should help hold your ankle. I've heard good things about the Infuse, but they don't seem to be in stock anywhere. Wiredsport posted some pictures of next season's model. I think I'm going to look into those, since I've been unable to find boots that eliminate heel lift as well. 

Also, consider boots with articulated cuffs at the ankle or semi-articulating cuffs at the ankle. It seems that boots without articulating cuffs suffer from shell distortion, which causes the shell to widen at the ankle when you lean into a toeside turn. I think most bootmakers try to mitigate this with locking the ankle in the liner. I was tried on a ThirtyTwo Binary Boa (dual Boa) and they were pretty comfy, but I have narrower ankles and wasn't sold on whether I would get heel lift. 

If you don't already have some, get some custom footbeds. In addition to helping with foot cramping, they may also allow you to fit into a smaller boot, since as with most factory footbeds, your foot sits flat and is longer and fatter than if it were in a foot bed. 

In my quest to find boots, which is ongoing, I found that, in the beginning, I was ending up with boots that were way too large. I wear a 10-10.5 street shoe, but am wearing a 9.0 Burton Ion (probably could fit into an 8.5) and a fit into a 8.5 K2 with a little tightness in the toes that probably would go away if I heat-molded the liners and after they pack out a bit.


----------



## boarder22ab (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive had this problem in the past and the only thing that I found worked was to just buy the right kind of boots. I just bought the 2013 Burton Imperials and so far have absolutely no heel lift. They have the liner that tightens individually, and speed zone laces which have a lower and upper zone that tighten independently and can get very tight, and they have bumps in the heels that wrap around your achilles and keep your heel down. Plus theyre comfortable and resposiv so I'm very happy with them:thumbsup:


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

so what I am hearing is...

articulated cuff...
dual zone lacing/boa...
better footbed...

those as some of the important things... I am pretty sure my current boots have none of those..


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

What Chronos said. 

I've had the same problems as you do. 6 pairs of boots and none really held down my heels. What did it for me are Nitro Team TLS. I tried them out after four unrelated boot fitters told me about how they have changed their boots in the last two years. They have an incredibly articulated heel cuff and are the first that don't make my heel slip one bit. Try the Nitro line. It has improved snowboarding for me by a huge margin.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

Basti said:


> What Chronos said.
> 
> I've had the same problems as you do. 6 pairs of boots and none really held down my heels. What did it for me are Nitro Team TLS. I tried them out after four unrelated boot fitters told me about how they have changed their boots in the last two years. They have an incredibly articulated heel cuff and are the first that don't make my heel slip one bit. Try the Nitro line. It has improved snowboarding for me by a huge margin.


I tried a couple boots and so far the Nitros have been doing it for me... the independent upper and lower lacing is amazing.. heel hold is epic.. they are GREAT boots...

thanks to all that recommended them!

now starting to think a new board might be in my future..


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

Anthony said:


> so what I am hearing is...
> 
> articulated cuff...
> dual zone lacing/boa...
> ...


There is nothing like the old school lacing system. Everything thse guys said is correct. But if you really want true adjustability( which will help tweak the areas your foot is more difficult) then nothing beats the lace. I just got the 32 Tm-Two's and holy crap man. Its like night and day..

And your right, I never realized how much of a hindrance my boots were for my riding. Just having that extra confidence is doing wonders for me in the park. I could always carve well so the park is really where i saw a real difference.

I would definitely look at the 32 line as well bro.


----------

